# My TTS project ,News on MSS PG7, MRC Mapping done PG11



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well as many of you will know I have a rich history of modding cars including a big turbo QS , a V6 manual MK1 coupe , a big turbo S3 and some mild modding on my former TTRS. And if I'm honest I got to a point where I was fed up spending a fortune modding and so have set out to see what I can achieve with my current TTS coupe for as little spend as possible but achieving the maximum gains to an already excellent car.

Now modding can mean many things to different people , i.e looks , performance , handling etc and is entirely personal to each owner.

Now for me I have decided to increase the performance and also enhance the already excellent handling. What I am desperate to avoid is making the car to stiff and alter it's daily driver role.

So far I have bought a secondhand Scorpion turbo back exhaust including 3" downpipe and sports cats ( From fellow member Phil AkaTT4PJ ) which is in marvelous condition so thanks Phil.



I have also ordered a new Pipercross panel filter to go with the exhaust.

So next step is to consider remapping , now some of you might remember that I was booked in with MRC tuning for some work but alas couldn't make the appointment due to being busy at work.

But interestingly enough Phil's exhaust then became available and I decided to go down a different route. So with the Scorpion I can now go straight to stage 2 and again as a bonus managed to pick up a 20% REVO discount voucher at Goodwood this weekend.



My local REVO agent is Clive Atthowe engine tuning in Norwich and I know him well as have dealt with him many times over the years and he is suggesting a REVO stage 2 map with some fine tuning and a rolling road report too. Hoping for 335BHP and 340LBFT which should be about right.

http://www.enginetuning.net/

Now on to handling and a slight lowering of the car. William of MSS Kits suspension and I had spoken last year at GTI International about the possibility of a trial set of suspension for my then TTRS. But at the time this didn't happen but after recent conversations we have now agreed to have a set fitted to my TTS after which I will be in a position to offer these kits to my customers being confident they are as a good a product as William says.



I have got a set of the Street kit as seen in the link below :

http://www.msskits.com/product/audi-streets-full-fxd/#sthash.qGTAZJtm.dpbs

So fitting is booked for Monday for the exhaust and spring kit after which I will write a further report and then on to getting the mapping done with Clive.

So exciting times ahead and really looking forward to making the excellent TTS even better with these carefully chosen mods. 

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm never modding again ........... blah blah blah xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm never modding again ........... blah blah blah xx


Please see above post for my views :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm never modding again ........... blah blah blah xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Neil, I don't think you'll be disappointed with either exhaust is great as is the springs, when you launch there is no squat just goes, quickly :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I would bc interested of the gd review from Clive Atthowe- he is local to me too


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

mwad said:


> I would bc interested of the gd review from Clive Atthowe- he is local to me too


I've known Clive for 17 years actually since I've been in the trade , knows his stuff and with the 20% voucher and him being 10 miles from my office seems a no brainer. Just heard that REVO will be doing a 30% voucher at GTI International this weekend.



robokn said:


> Neil, I don't think you'll be disappointed with either exhaust is great as is the springs, when you launch there is no squat just goes, quickly :lol:


Really looking forward to it for sure , should be quite some transformation


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

neilc said:


> Just heard that REVO will be doing a 30% voucher at GTI International this weekend.


Dam it i am at Silverstone.. Would love a 30% REVO discount.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mr Chow says....

"Paint your shed you lazy hairy hefalump"


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ade TTS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard that REVO will be doing a 30% voucher at GTI International this weekend.
> ...


Yeah glad I got my 20% voucher as can't make GTI International this year .


jamman said:


> Mr Chow says....
> 
> "Paint your shed you lazy hairy hefalump"


At least I have bought the paint hey oh and a brush :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mr Chow says "you a lazy hairy doodaah"


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Mr Chow says "you a lazy hairy doodaah"


Anna can paint it , after all what does she do other than work , look after the kids and the house etc etc :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just spent 10 minutes polishing my pipework and pretty much looks like new  Only a few days now till fitting and looking forward to an added extra burble.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

You got a good system there Neil - I was going to have this off Phill, but with so much outlay at the moment, I could just not stretch to it this month 

I look forward to hearing your reviews on it though


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

K3GNM said:


> You got a good system there Neil - I was going to have this off Phill, but with so much outlay at the moment, I could just not stretch to it this month
> 
> I look forward to hearing your reviews on it though


Thanks , being fitted on Monday alongside the MSS springs then mapping on Tuesday. Can't wait


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm very interested to hear how you get on with this as well, been eyeing one up for a few months now 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Look forward to reading about your tweak's over the next few months. Strange you should chose a Revo map as it was only last Friday that I had the exhaust swapped back to the Audi one and the Revo stage II map taken off and replaced with the original. My missus had to drive the TTS to the garage down in Tewkesbury so I could use my van for the exhausts. First thing she said when we got back was "That garage has stolen a whole lot of go" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Look forward to reading about your tweak's over the next few months. Strange you should chose a Revo map as it was only last Friday that I had the exhaust swapped back to the Audi one and the Revo stage II map taken off and replaced with the original. My missus had to drive the TTS to the garage down in Tewkesbury so I could use my van for the exhausts. First thing she said when we got back was "That garage has stolen a whole lot of go" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hmmmm , yeah I know Phil. In my opinion the remap and exhaust wouldn't put off a good customer for your car and I have made my views on that clear over the years , it's all about the marketing. never have any problems selling modded cars.

I could always sell your car on our behalf ? PM me if you like.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

neilc said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > I would bc interested of the gd review from Clive Atthowe- he is local to me too
> ...


Neil, have you thought about a "live" map? I believe Clive offers them too?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes I have thought about it , but he recommended REVO as they are renound for VAG product as you know. I have had live or custom maps before and REVO on different cars. My view is that on a big turbo car that doesn't conform to the usual tuning protocol then yes a custom map as offered by MRC for etc or Wak who maps many TT's ( And 3 of my old ones ) works better for sure. But in this case my hardware enables a stage 2 map and I think will deliver the goods.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mr Chow will mention your secret plans after phone sex with Anna. :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Mr Chow will mention your secret plans after phone sex with Anna. :wink:


On both counts I would kill you until you are dead :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Chow will mention your secret plans after phone sex with Anna. :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mr Chow says she make funny noises down phone :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So collected the car this morning after the suspension had been fitted and the Scorpion exhaust , and then went on to Clive Atthowe tuning for the stage 2 remap.

So I thought I would do a little write up on all three of the modifications.

MSS Suspension : 

Always hard to assess new suspension on one drive I find , sometimes you find yourself finding over a few days or weeks how the car has been altered but with the MSS kits I found the improvement immediate , the steering feels much more direct and the bodyroll ( already limited even standard ) virtually non-existent. The car feels only slightly stiffer than standard probably about 10% or so but I don't mind a little stiffness if the other benefits are there too. What you get with this kit are all the benefits of a good coilover setup i.e better body control , increased grip , less roll , sharper steering but with none of the downsides like a crashy ride or poor control over bumpy roads. It genuinely feels like a fantastic OEM setup perhaps how the TTRS should of been standard as this now handles significantly better than my former TTRS which to be fair had the standard suspension without magride. The car also looks better slightly lower by 20mm but not to low causing the tyres to crash into the arches over bumps.

The first good corner I came to , I simply pushed the car through as hard as I dare and it just stayed totally flat , very confidence inspiring and it also feels totally planted at speed with immense stability and a good ride for cruising too.

Downsides ?? I have to say none. The kit does exactly what it says it will do and was easy to fit and setup too.

After all the years of modding cars and spending a fortune on poly bushes , coilovers , uprated ARB's etc etc I genuinely feel elated to find such a great product that really enhances an already very good car and all for a great price too , currently just £500 + VAT.

My advice if you have a TTRS or TTS , buy it you won't regret it. 

 




Scorpion turbo back exhaust :

The reason for me getting the Scorpion TBE was simply to achieve stage 2 as I was already very happy indeed with the standard exhaust noise which always emitted a lovely fruity growl.

The exhaust came with the necessary downpipe and sports cats so my hardware was complete and ready for stage 2 mapping. And even before the remap the car felt a little more free breathing and throttle response was better however I couldn't fail to notice that the car was strangely quieter than OE :? , it still sounds fruity no question but isn't quite as vocal as before so that's a little disappointing it has to be said. However I will live with this for a few weeks before perhaps taking the centre resonator out as I have the resonated version.

The tailpipes look great however and the quality is not in dispute.




REVO stage 2 remap.

Next up was a visit to Clive Atthowe tuning for the stage 2 remap. Clive duly plugged everything in and uploaded the map after which we went out for a logging run to ensure settings etc were all ok. Alas the weather in Norwich today was close to 26 degrees and very humid so the car was logging around 30 degrees inlet temps and pulling back on timing by 6 degrees due to the heat so Clive has set the car at a less aggressive setting for now with safety in mind. Perhaps when the weather cools we will look at it again.

First impressions ? Well it hasn't totally transformed the car like my REVO map on my former TTRS that's for sure which transformed a fast car into a monster.

However the TTS does now pick up much much better with significantly less lag and is certainly quicker throughout the rev range with much improved throttle response too. And of course the TTS is already a fast car anyway so perhaps I shouldn't have expected the " Night and day difference " that the RS showed.

Again I will of course use the car everyday and perhaps with more exposure I will feel more of a difference and as Clive said don't just judge it on today , wait for some cold weather to see what the car can really do.

So overall I am very happy with my chosen mods and have achieved what I set out to by improving the car with minimal costs , the car now goes and handles better and really is a fantastic all rounder and maybe just maybe the best TT I've owned and all said in my 5000th post too.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Neil

Nice write up mate.
Glad to hear you happy with the out come.
The springs sound interesting.

Now time for you to enjoy.

Nice one mate

Phil


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The springs are great are they not, love em, the map I have a few other bits as well as a NON res exhaust so perhaps it feels a little quicker, response is always a smiler as it now just goes in conjunction with the springs. Perhaps a FMIC helps mine. If I visit my mum i'll pop over and let you have a spin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Interesting comments on the MSS springs; I was wavering on them over a year ago but put it off. Of the 3 changes you made the springs seem to be the one you are most happy with.

As far as I can see, the £500 is without VAT and carriage but that's still quite a bit less than the price I agreed with William In April last year when I offered a group buy.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Nice write up mate.
> Glad to hear you happy with the out come.
> ...


Thanks Phil 



robokn said:


> The springs are great are they not, love em, the map I have a few other bits as well as a NON res exhaust so perhaps it feels a little quicker, response is always a smiler as it now just goes in conjunction with the springs. Perhaps a FMIC helps mine. If I visit my mum i'll pop over and let you have a spin


Thanks , that would be great, just ordered a non res pipe from Roadrunner for £80 so worth a shot at that price. Will it boom or won't it that's the question.



brittan said:


> Interesting comments on the MSS springs; I was wavering on them over a year ago but put it off. Of the 3 changes you made the springs seem to be the one you are most happy with.
> 
> As far as I can see, the £500 is without VAT and carriage but that's still quite a bit less than the price I agreed with William In April last year when I offered a group buy.


Yep very happy with the kit , this is the street kit though as you rightly say doesn't inlclude VAT so £595 inclusive. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Your car looks amazing Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Your car looks amazing Neil


Cheers Ryan , very very happy with it.. 

maybe I wasn't concentrating this morning ( Overexcited maybe :wink: ) but boy oh boy it does shift , a really solid mid range and fantastic throttle response.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

@Neil.

I can recommend the DV+ with your setup Neil.
I have the same exhaust and Stage 2,
I drove it for a week like that with the Forge DV and then I changed for the DV+ and imo it almost seems to rid the car of any turbo lag and improves engine response.
I had the non res on my car but couldn't live with it on the motorway so I changed to res and now I'm very happy!
Great topic btw


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems finally MSS are getting the recognition rightly deserved.

Here was my review several months back on my RS, also, i believe Rob is very happy with his on his TTS.

Next to the remap its the best upgrade to OEM+ you can make to ANY TT!

Surprised others are still hesitant to be honest.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=629145&p=4199153&hilit=mss#p4199153


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

This is great stuff and I am very happy it's not just me who was enjoying the benefits of the MSS Kits. Below is the post that I posted last year *http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=375778*

Welcome a broad and enjoy the ride  :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

hugy said:


> @Neil.
> 
> I can recommend the DV+ with your setup Neil.
> I have the same exhaust and Stage 2,
> ...


Good info their thanks , I have ordered a non res pipe and only £80 so see how I get on with it as don't really do any motorway journeys .


Suzuka said:


> Seems finally MSS are getting the recognition rightly deserved.
> 
> Here was my review several months back on my RS, also, i believe Rob is very happy with his on his TTS.
> 
> ...





C9KER said:


> This is great stuff and I am very happy it's not just me who was enjoying the benefits of the MSS Kits. Below is the post that I posted last year *http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=375778*
> 
> Welcome a broad and enjoy the ride  :lol:


Well have to agree guys , great piece of kit..


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ryanmtt said:


> Your car looks amazing Neil


I'll second that ! Very nice

Hope to see it around Norwich :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

mwad said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Your car looks amazing Neil
> ...


Maybe see you at the next local meet that Vince organises


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

neilc said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > ryanmtt said:
> ...


Yeah hope so, would be gd to meet ( and see the car obviously )


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be at Audi in the Park so feel free to have a look 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

C9KER said:


> I will be at Audi in the Park so feel free to have a look 8)


Yep I will be there too 8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad you are happy with your car Neil  
Like the sound of the MSS kits. Something else for my wish list :wink:

Jenny


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> Glad you are happy with your car Neil
> Like the sound of the MSS kits. Something else for my wish list :wink:
> 
> Jenny


Thanks Jenny , yep very happy and the MSS kit only lowers by 20mm so should be fine on pretty much any roads , looks great too.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the right up Neil, good to see there's no rubbing. Will give these springs a look!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Thanks for the right up Neil, good to see there's no rubbing. Will give these springs a look!


Yep , worth a look for sure , the car looks much more squat with these on.

P.s were you at Goodwood ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Glad your enjoying the ride I have NO issues whatsoever on ride height at all just rolls over everything


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

hugy said:


> @Neil.
> 
> I can recommend the DV+ with your setup Neil.
> I have the same exhaust and Stage 2,
> I drove it for a week like that with the Forge DV and then I changed for the DV+ and imo it almost seems to rid the car of any turbo lag and improves engine response.


Just about to order one of these , anyone else with any views ? Looks a good product.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

God i'm inpatient , GFB DV+ ordered.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I seem to remember seeing you post a few weeks (maybe months) ago about how you weren't going to be modding your car :lol:
Looking good though mate


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> God i'm inpatient , GFB DV+ ordered.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
You wont be disapointed


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I seem to remember seeing you post a few weeks (maybe months) ago about how you weren't going to be modding your car :lol:
> Looking good though mate


 :lol: :lol: , Yeah I know but I never said I wouldn't modify again just that all cars have a sweet spot for modding and I decided never again to spend a fortune..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where did you get it from??, I am considering one as my Forge one needs a new spring anyway


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robokn said:


> Where did you get it from??, I am considering one as my Forge one needs a new spring anyway


AMD , awesome service ordered a few hours ago and already dispatched with a text and e-mail confirmation of delivery company etc. Very impressed so hope the product is as good. 

http://www.amdtuning.com/product.details.cfm?ProductID=17598&VariantID=388&ReferenceID=180601


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well my non res pipe arrives tomorrow from Scorpion and I can't wait , really very surprised at how quiet the Scorpion is compared to standard , and also the tone is much more muted too. Really hoping that the non res pipe gets the growl back :?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> Where did you get it from??, I am considering one as my Forge one needs a new spring anyway


Excuses,excuses


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> Well my non res pipe arrives tomorrow from Scorpion and I can't wait , really very surprised at how quiet the Scorpion is compared to standard , and also the tone is much more muted too. Really hoping that the non res pipe gets the growl back :?


Neil,when you get to around 4000rpm does your exhaust not sound louder than the stock one?
Even on the overrun?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope , sounds very very muted :? , still has a little rasp above 4000 revs but nowhere near like standard. I know the Scorpion doesn't have the valves but really thought it would be nice and meaty or even the same as standard would of been fine.

Shame as expected a sports exhaust to sound sporty , but hope the non res pipe does the job.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> Nope , sounds very very muted :? , still has a little rasp above 4000 revs but nowhere near like standard. I know the Scorpion doesn't have the valves but really thought it would be nice and meaty or even the same as standard would of been fine.
> 
> Shame as expected a sports exhaust to sound sporty , but hope the non res pipe does the job.


That sounds strange,mine has a much nicer and louder sound than the standard exhaust.

Its a pity I didn't know you were looking for a non-res pipe as I still have mine.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , that's very strange then..Yes non res pipe due this afternoon so will fit tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

neilc said:


> C9KER said:
> 
> 
> > I will be at Audi in the Park so feel free to have a look 8)
> ...


Great stuff I will see you there I am in a Black TT Roadster with the big  on my face because the ride is so nice


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice ride/thread!

Hmmm this MSS Street Kit sounds like a really good mod along with a Stage 1 remap.. tempting indeed.

I see people talk about this kit being on a TTS and a TTRS, but would there be any point in getting a MSS Street Kit for a TT BE 2.0TFSI (non Quattro) as it isn't as powerful as it's upper counterparts? Also, I have a 14plate, would this kind of mod void the warranty?

I'm extremely happy with my car at the moment, but I'm itching to do something to make it different since I didn't spec the Amplified & Quattro options.. these are currently on the list:

• APR Stage 1 remap (I know this voids warranty) - http://www.goapr.co.uk/products/ecu_upg ... trans.html
• Whiteline WALK to reduce wheel spin since I specced non Quattro (does this void warranty?) - http://www.whiteline.com.au/product_det ... ber=KCA316
• ..and now maybe an MSS Street Kit (does this void warranty?)

I know it sounds pointless asking if it voids warranty since a remap does anyway, but it's not as noticeable I think.. I could be wrong! :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why not just spec Quattro MADNESS


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lrihk said:


> Nice ride/thread!
> 
> Hmmm this MSS Street Kit sounds like a really good mod along with a Stage 1 remap.. tempting indeed.
> 
> ...


Well technically if you map the car and change the springs then yes you void the warranty , at least on the components that have changed anyway. Some of it depends on your relationship with the Audi dealership , my local one never had an issue with me modding my cars that were under warranty .

MSS spring kits would without a doubt improve the car and also help with the torque steer and wheelspin issues on a FWD TT. And well a remaps benefits are very well known on this engine and well worth doing especially if you use an SPS controller for instance that you can get with a REVO map and APR I think. That way you can put the car back to standard if required likewise with the spring kit keep the originals if ever a warranty claim is called for.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Lrihk said:


> Nice ride/thread!
> 
> Hmmm this MSS Street Kit sounds like a really good mod along with a Stage 1 remap.. tempting indeed.
> 
> ...


I have that model and it works great.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Fitted the GFB DV+ today and was very easy to fit indeed and only took around 5 minutes. Certainly looks a nicely made part.

Quick test drive afterwards and yep it sure does improve throttle response and boost certainly seems consistent so seems like it does what it says on the tin and all for a very reasonable cost too. 



On another note , I still continue to be very slightly underwhelmed by the REVO stage 2 map , the figures REVO suggest are BHP at 335 ish and torque the same now that's a torque increase of 77 LBFT so should feel very different on the road. Now don't get me wrong it does feel quicker and smoother but not as much as I thought it would do.

The initial turbo kick at say 2500-3000 feels quite similar to stock but then it pulls harder from then on. :?

I have an appointment with Clive at Clive Atthowe tuning this afternoon to see why this is , going to do some live logging and setting alterations.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks very nice Neil, she's coming along very quickly in terms if mods ;-)

Is the GFB DV+ really only if you are going stage 2 or 2+ ?
Is there any benefit fitting to a standard car or even stage 1?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

gogs said:


> Looks very nice Neil, she's coming along very quickly in terms if mods ;-)
> 
> Is the GFB DV+ really only if you are going stage 2 or 2+ ?
> Is there any being it to fitting to a standard car or even stage 1?
> ...


Worth fitting on stage 1 too for sure or even standard IMO , works well. Will do some proper logging later today if I get a chance.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent, look forward to the results  thanks Neil

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Neil,
My car was so much quicker when it went to stage 2 that I couldn't imagine it being any faster!
I know you have a manual and maybe it feels faster in S-Tronic.
I look forward to see the stats you get.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

hugy said:


> Neil,
> My car was so much quicker when it went to stage 2 that I couldn't imagine it being any faster!
> I know you have a manual and maybe it feels faster in S-Tronic.
> I look forward to see the stats you get.


Hmmm , strange I did speak to Clive this morning and said perhaps the car was already stage 1 mapped before I got it which could be a possibility :? hence the difference would be less noticeable. But not convinced.

Not going to get a chance to get to him now anyway so will have to do it on Monday , really have to get all my things together for the EvenTT14 and running out of time.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

All looks great Neil - it looks like a smashing car. The DV+ made a huge difference to throttle response for me and AMD have always been great to me. I'd go back there for any future work without hesitation.

Again, I noticed a night and day difference between stock and S2. I remember giggling like a little kid the first time I put my foot down properly.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well update guys , just finished fitting the non res pipe and WOAH there is the power !! The car pulls so hard at low revs when the turbo kicks in , just totally different to before :? , that resonated box must be so restrictive it's untrue. 

That's really surprised me unless the box had a fault of some kind , just not sure.

And the noise is just AWESOME !!!! A really fantastic growl and popping on the overun. Now I'm happy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Result Neil 

Maybe there was an issue with the res box, Hugh has a res fitted and seems very happy with power ;-)

Growl and pop :-o

One day I'll get there ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

All sounds good Neil, I'm really jealous now


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> Well update guys , just finished fitting the non res pipe and WOAH there is the power !! The car pulls so hard at low revs when the turbo kicks in , just totally different to before :? , that resonated box must be so restrictive it's untrue.
> 
> That's really surprised me unless the box had a fault of some kind , just not sure.
> 
> And the noise is just AWESOME !!!! A really fantastic growl and popping on the overun. Now I'm happy


That's more like it!
The resonator must have some kind of blockage?


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

neilc said:


> Well technically if you map the car and change the springs then yes you void the warranty , at least on the components that have changed anyway. Some of it depends on your relationship with the Audi dealership , my local one never had an issue with me modding my cars that were under warranty .
> 
> MSS spring kits would without a doubt improve the car and also help with the torque steer and wheelspin issues on a FWD TT. And well a remaps benefits are very well known on this engine and well worth doing especially if you use an SPS controller for instance that you can get with a REVO map and APR I think. That way you can put the car back to standard if required likewise with the spring kit keep the originals if ever a warranty claim is called for.





C9KER said:


> I have that model and it works great.


Thanks guys


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the NON RES Ti system and love the sound, tunnels and underground car parks are my fav places


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robokn said:


> I have the NON RES Ti system and love the sound, tunnels and underground car parks are my fav places


Join the club , sounds bloody great and even got the RS boys here at Event14 look interested...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well had a fantastic weekend at the TTOC EvenTT14 and a nice surprise to be awarded best modified MK2  .




And after nigh on 600 miles driven this weekend I can honestly say I really love this car , the MSS suspension setup continues to be a highlight with flawless body control and proved to be very comfortable on the long motorway drive demonstrating fantastic high speed stability.

The non res exhaust ( Only fitted on Friday ) has really impressed me with both it's noise which is just awesome especially for a 4 cylinder car and given the car back it's growl. And also in the fact that the exhaust isn't boomy at motorway speeds either remaining pretty quiet and only growling when you put your foot down. So very happy with that.

But now onto slightly worse news , I'm afraid to say the REVO stage 2 map continues to frustrate :? , in the low gears it pulls very very hard i.e in 1st , 2nd and 3rd but for instance in 6th or 5th when you want a slug of torque the delivery frustrates feeling inconsistent and almost like it has a few flatspots throughout the rev range.

On one or two occasions I had what felt like the dreaded clutch slip pulling in 6th , so perhaps this is the issue. I am looking at Stage 2 clutch options at the moment so anyone with any experience please offer any thoughts on my best choice ?

And I have to say I'm seriously considering ditching the REVO and getting MRC to custom map the car but of course will wait to investigate clutch options first.


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Neil, Interesting reading your thread.
May I ask how you would compare the standard mag ride with the MSS springs.
Did you keep the mag Ride option.
Many thanks
Mark


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Mark , yes MSS retains full Magride capability and that's a key factor over rival coilover setups. With the street kit fitted in normal mode it feels a little stiffer but not a lot and improves stability , steering , body control by a good margin and that's before you engage sport mode which of course tightens everything up to another level. But still not overly stiff and in reality close to what it was before but with significant improvements with virtually no body roll at all.

That's the beauty of this system , you have a sporty set up as standard and with the push of a button the feel of a quality coilover setup but without the cost and comfort issues.


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank Neil...
Sounds like its a must.
Ill check them out.
Thanks again for the great info.
Mark


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6KMO said:


> Thank Neil...
> Sounds like its a must.
> Ill check them out.
> Thanks again for the great info.
> Mark


Talk to me before you order , I may be able to get a good deal for you.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm interested also Neil ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximus5384 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Neil,

Interesting read! Lovely motor!

I am looking to upgrade the turbo system...I am currently running a stage 1 map from DNA tuning so i am keen to go to stage 2 and get that extra power as my car feels same as yours- 1st, 2nd and 3rd pull hard but thereafter it just feels like the power curve diminishes.

I have just received a quote from Awesome GTI for a Scorpion exhaust and seems reasonably priced, especially compared to the Milltek! So i wanted to know your thoughts on the non res system and wondered if you had any regrest? Are you 100% happy with it? Also do you have any video clips with the sound of the exhaust?

Also would you recommend the DV+ for the vehcile, is it worth the upgrade/cost?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

gogs said:


> I'm interested also Neil ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok great , I will be announcing some news on the MSS kits soon so anyone wanting to order please watch this space.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

maximus5384 said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Interesting read! Lovely motor!
> 
> ...


Hi , well stage 2 is the way to go and maybe stage 2 + will follow as the HPFP seems to offer real benefits too. As for the Scorpion non res TBE this is indeed a great system and I am very impressed as it's great quality , sounds fantastic and also has no drone to speak of at motorway speeds. I would recommend it for sure. I don't have any sound bites but will do some I think. And the GFB DV+ is also a brilliant piece if kit and all for less than £100 too.

The only issue seems to be the clutch taking the extra torque so am looking at upgraded clutches at the moment and the LOBA stage 2 seems to be a quality item so may get this.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Neil,

Sorry to hear you're having clutch issues. Mine started slipping within a thousand miles of getting Stage 2 - not sure what mileage your car has, but I was up around 75k when I had the mods done so it was expected. Not as soon as it happened, but expected nonetheless.

I went with a Sachs s2 clutch with a dual-mass flywheel - I had it fitted at AMD Essex. Cost was circa 1400 all in.

After bedding in, it's only a little harder than the OEM clutch and maintains the day-to-day benefits of a DMF (no chatter, etc). Of course, an SMF would be the way to go if performance was everything but it can have some day-to-day use downsides (the chatter, for example, and extra vibrations going through the driveshaft).

I've done a couple of hard launches and just pulls like a train in any gear without slipping. I have noticed eau de clutch going in and out of my garage, but that's more down to my garage/driveway being a bit tight and having to go up a small step. I've already managed to kerb an alloy going in and out, too 

Hope this helps.
Tim


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

neilc said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested also Neil ;-)
> ...


Watching.

I did try to sort a GB previously but no takers then.
The kits are cheaper now and with more interest it should work this time round. 
Full street kit for me.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

tim_s said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having clutch issues. Mine started slipping within a thousand miles of getting Stage 2 - not sure what mileage your car has, but I was up around 75k when I had the mods done so it was expected. Not as soon as it happened, but expected nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Tim , I think I do need one as getting very slight slip in 6th and of course I could drive round it but the car has 53k on the clock so the extra torque is going to take it's toll at some point. I think I will get the LOBA SMF upgrade kit as I am a trade partner with them so get a very good deal and this item is actually made by Sachs.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

brittan said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


I should have some news by the end of the week so yes keep an eye out . I have made a bit of all interested parties


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

For all of you interested in the MSS kits I have some good news which I have confirmed today. Which I have posted in my company thread. 

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=707954


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent Neil, I look forward to the details ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tried to order a stage 2 SMF upgraded clutch kit from LOBA and they say it won't fit :? Even though it's advertised as this :

LOBA Motorsport: LOBA-SACHS VAG 2.0 TFSI / TDI STAGE 2 UPGRADE CLUTCH KIT (4WD)
Part Number: LOBA-Sachs VAG 2.0 Stage 2 4wd

This kit is for 4WD cars

Very strange but anyway with my state of tune they recommended the Stage 1 LOBA-SACHS upgrade that works with the OE flywheel so hopefully they can provide that.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

More news on the MSS kits , I can now offer an introductory discount please the below link:

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=707954

On other TTS news I did finally manage to get LOBA to agree to sell me the Stage 2 SACHS/LOBA clutch kit which hopefully I will get fitted by the end of the month which will get rid of the slip and then I can re look at the mapping and see what direction to go in.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

neilc said:


> On other TTS news I did finally manage to get LOBA to agree to sell me the Stage 2 SACHS/LOBA clutch kit which hopefully I will get fitted by the end of the month which will get rid of the slip and then I can re look at the mapping and see what direction to go in.


There were some issues getting it to fit on mine - it took three attempts! - but in the end it fitted fine. It was a problem with the clutch cover on the gearbox side.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

tim_s said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > On other TTS news I did finally manage to get LOBA to agree to sell me the Stage 2 SACHS/LOBA clutch kit which hopefully I will get fitted by the end of the month which will get rid of the slip and then I can re look at the mapping and see what direction to go in.
> ...


Yeah I did call AMD Tim and they spoke about yours and said they couldn't understand why LOBA said it won't fit , even if it does take a few attempts it does fit as you say :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a few small mods ........ Now it's a clutch too lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Just a few small mods ........ Now it's a clutch too lol


This time it wasn't by choice though Matt , clutch is slipping in 6th due to the stage 2 torque , got it for a trade price though :lol: so still keeping to as limited mods as possible :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few small mods ........ Now it's a clutch too lol
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha - you are kidding yourself mate. I thought the sweet spot was a remap and an exhaust! Now it's a remap an exhaust, springs, a clutch ......brakes, .......then a hybrid turbo maybe .... Pmsl

Only kidding bud - just watching with interest ! I can feel a mk2 calling me soon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Feel a MK2 calling Matt ?? Best thing I've ever heard you say :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Then winner of the most shite thread title ever goes to...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Then winner of the most shite thread title ever goes to...


Your just jealous , typical MK1 owner :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Dear oh dear what am I like , I genuinely think I'm addicted :lol: , although the actual cost for all of these parts including secondhand parts has been pretty reasonable it's still more than I wanted to spend but I had not anticipated the clutch slipping so soon so been forced into action.

So I have got my stage 2 LOBA clutch on the way and suddenly thought how much can I get a LOBA HPFP for too and get it delivered at the same time. Now being in the trade has many benefits including discounted parts and very pleasantly surprised by the cost ordered that too to be delivered alongside the upgraded clutch kit.

So going to get the clutch kit and HPFP fitted next week and then of course will need to resolve the mapping as the current stage 2 REVO will no longer be suitable. Now as many of you whom have kept up with the thread will know. I haven't been entirely satisfied with the REVO map and so have made a booking with MRC tuning for a full custom map and with this hardware the figures should be impressive. 

And then I promise , no more mods :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> Dear oh dear what am I like , I genuinely think I'm addicted :lol: , although the actual cost for all of these parts including secondhand parts has been pretty reasonable it's still more than I wanted to spend but I had not anticipated the clutch slipping so soon so been forced into action.
> 
> So I have got my stage 2 LOBA clutch on the way and suddenly thought how much can I get a LOBA HPFP for too and get it delivered at the same time. Now being in the trade has many benefits including discounted parts and very pleasantly surprised by the cost ordered that too to be delivered alongside the upgraded clutch kit.
> 
> ...


We've heard it all before Neil :lol: 
How many miles is on your TTS?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I know I know , but genuinely I haven't actually spent that much. The trade prices are very very reasonable for upgraded parts. 

My TTS has 54000 miles so I guess that's why the clutch couldn't take the REVO stage 2. Started slipping in 6th after only 700 miles after the mapping.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> I know I know , but genuinely I haven't actually spent that much. The trade prices are very very reasonable for upgraded parts.
> 
> My TTS has 54000 miles so I guess that's why the clutch couldn't take the REVO stage 2. Started slipping in 6th after only 700 miles after the mapping.


Yep,that would explain it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

New toys arrived  , ready for fitting on Wednesday then the following Wednesday off to MRC for the custom map.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

MRC are having a TTS week then, mine is there on the Monday and Tuesday for more toys and a map tweak  
Jenny


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> MRC are having a TTS week then, mine is there on the Monday and Tuesday for more toys and a map tweak
> Jenny


Ahhhh good , HPFP then Jenny ?? :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha I knew you wouldn't keep to your original modifications :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Haha I knew you wouldn't keep to your original modifications :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't you start.....My clutch started slipping after 700 miles with REVO stage 2 so had to get an upgraded clutch and then thought well whilst ordering the clutch from LOBA I may as well get a LOBA high pressure pump too :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I knew you wouldn't keep to your original modifications :lol:
> ...


So you saved on the postage for the hpfp, I get ya haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I did they refunded me 18 Euros !! + saved a bit for being trade too :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not modding this car it's a waste of money because it's perfect.....

Blah blah feckety blah x


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm not modding this car it's a waste of money because it's perfect.....
> 
> Blah blah feckety blah x


Haven't you gone on holiday yet :wink:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

neilc said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > MRC are having a TTS week then, mine is there on the Monday and Tuesday for more toys and a map tweak
> ...


Yep and a couple of other bits :wink: and BCS next Friday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not modding this car it's a waste of money because it's perfect.....
> ...


Nope early hours Sunday morning big boy x


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny H said:
> ...


Cool , be compare the TTS BHP and torque figures time next week then hey.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It's great to see the tts power club.
Really looking forward to seeing the power runs.

Good on you Jen and Neil 

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It's great to see the tts power club.
> Really looking forward to seeing the power runs.
> ...


At this rate I will need a trip to Awesome for some APR noodlings

8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I with you on this one daz lol 

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

MRC for me daz

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> MRC for me daz
> 
> Phil


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> MRC for me daz
> 
> Phil


Good choice mate 

8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It's great to see the tts power club.
> Really looking forward to seeing the power runs.
> ...


Cheers Phil , can't wait myself ..I have to say the LOBA stuff looks superb quality. Now to see if it delivers the expected performance hey.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I got my box of tissues all ready......

I'm turgid in anticipation of hearing that pump pumping


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I got my box of tissues all ready......
> 
> I'm turgid in anticipation of hearing that pump pumping


Turgid and pump , two words not often heard in the same sentence . :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Neil

Did you get your new clutch fitted and if so how is it now

Cheers

Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Did you get your new clutch fitted and if so how is it now
> 
> ...


Hey Phil , being fitted tomorrow now alongside the HPFP then MRC next Wednesday. I will post up after I have collected it , if you are thinking clutch for yours I think the RS one can easy take stage 2 . Mine was totally fine with 420 bhp and matching torque..


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Neil,

Not to worry mate just wonder what you old one was going to be like when it is taken out.
Also looking forward to see how you get on at MRC and how your and Jen car come out.
Will be very interesting.

Hope it all goes well mate

Phil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is today the day Neil? Good luck mate, how all goes smoothly and majestictical power and torque is gained. :wink: Look forward to your report, don't forget your big bobble cardy gets cold while your waiting.. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Is today the day Neil? Good luck mate, how all goes smoothly and majestictical power and torque is gained. :wink: Look forward to your report, don't forget your big bobble cardy gets cold while your waiting..
> 
> Damien.


I've heard he's on the lookout for a nice M&S V neck Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Is today the day Neil? Good luck mate, how all goes smoothly and majestictical power and torque is gained. :wink: Look forward to your report, don't forget your big bobble cardy gets cold while your waiting..
> 
> Damien.


Damien , Thought you had moved to Italy :?: :wink: , LOBA clutch and HPFP being fitted today locally then MRC next Wednesday for the mapping..And then I promise no more spending :lol: :lol:

P.s I DON'T OWN A CARDY


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Is today the day Neil? Good luck mate, how all goes smoothly and majestictical power and torque is gained. :wink: Look forward to your report, don't forget your big bobble cardy gets cold while your waiting..
> ...


 :lol: Well he's a sophisticated gent our Neil.. 

Here is a bit of a tts modding journey post. Webisode 7.






Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice vid Damo , Sprint blue looks awesome on the TTS I have to say


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The whole 14 webisodes are really good to be honest. The TTS is an awesome machine with great potential. :wink: Thing is when do you stop spending..before your into..."could have bought a TTRS" territory.

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah that's a good point , when mine is finished it should be 360 ish BHP and say 370 LBFT so better than a standard RS and pretty close ( well 50 BHP ) to a stage 1 RS.

And when this car is finished it will owe me a good £10-12000 less than an equivalent RS.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

and you still won't be able to beat the mighty JAMMAN round a corner.......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> and you still won't be able to beat the mighty JAMMAN round a corner.......


Just spoke to MSV about a TT only extended How Fast trackday later on in the year so we will see :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > and you still won't be able to beat the mighty JAMMAN round a corner.......
> ...


"TT only" [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...feels like...like i don't belong round these parts no more.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Better buy a TT then :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What are you driving these days Damien? Good to see you are still around in the forum ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Neil has changed Damien


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well finally got round to collecting my TTS yesterday after the LOBA stage 2 SMF clutch kit has been fitted alongside the LOBA HPFP.

And well first impressions are that the car feels a bit odd with it's current stage 2 REVO map , the car doesn't seem to know whether it's coming or going and I can only assume the combo of a very very light SMF clutch and the HPFP have totally confused the existing map ( As MRC told me it would to be fair )

Of course next Wednesdays trip to MRC will rectify that as they will custom map to my hardware so taking it very easy until then.

Clutch wise it is of course heavier especially in traffic but it's not as heavy as I thought it would be and I've only driven 50 miles and the bedding in process will take 300 or so miles anyway.

So it's very early days to judge but when on the move the clutch feels fine and gear changes seem sharp and precise.

So I will reserve full judgement until after MRC have done there stuff , it's a 170 mile drive there so that's some of the bedding in period done already.

And of course the clutch will certainly not slip anymore so can't wait to see how it feels next week.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another job ticked from the list Neil ;-)

I remember having a performance clutch fitted to my Renault 19 16v many years back when the old clutch was slipping, it was bloody heavy on the leg for around a month until I got used to it


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

What mpg you average on the stage2 map now Neil? 
I'm thinking of heading the that way..
Thanks
AJ.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

AjsTT said:


> What mpg you average on the stage2 map now Neil?
> I'm thinking of heading the that way..
> Thanks
> AJ.


About 32 mpg , which is pretty good I reckon , but next week I will be stage 2+ so it may go down :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What's required to go stage 2 Neil?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Stage 2+ is :

TBE exhaust inc sports cat or decat
Induction kit or sports filter. 
HPFP
Custom remap

I also have a DV+ as well.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm currently stage 1 with GFB DV+ and pipercross panel filter, everything else oem, what would be needed to go stage2 ? Not stage 2+


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

HPFP........ My panties are all wet


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

neilc said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > What mpg you average on the stage2 map now Neil?
> ...


Thanks mate! That's bloody good! Update me when you get stage2+ il be keeping a eye on Your thread mate


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

gogs said:


> I'm currently stage 1 with GFB DV+ and pipercross panel filter, everything else oem, what would be needed to go stage2 ? Not stage 2+


Just a TBE Gordon , heartily recommend the Scorpion non res and you will need a new map as well of course .


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> HPFP........ My panties are all wet


What a lovely thought :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Neil, mmmmm Scorpion or BCS turbo back on the list along with MSS kit


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Neil,
Did you get the stage 2+ yet ? If so what are your thoughts. Or is it this week.
RE springs&#8230; are the OEM shocks ( Magride ) OK with the shorter stroke length due to being compressed all the time ?
Every time I've ever lowered a car the shocks have always been the disappointment re the ride after a few weeks. Out of their comfort zone and all that.

Just ordered the clutch from Loba&#8230;.. Goo  d times ahead&#8230;..

Mark


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6KMO said:


> Hi Neil,
> Did you get the stage 2+ yet ? If so what are your thoughts. Or is it this week.
> RE springs&#8230; are the OEM shocks ( Magride ) OK with the shorter stroke length due to being compressed all the time ?
> Every time I've ever lowered a car the shocks have always been the disappointment re the ride after a few weeks. Out of their comfort zone and all that.
> ...


This Wednesday I'm at MRC for the mapping , all the hardware is now fitted so that's all that's left 

Ref the Magride shocks yes they will be perfect ( as long as in good condition ) MSS kits are designed to work in tandem with Magride OE shocks and it's very effective indeed. Try them :wink:

You ordered the same clutch as me then ? ( LOBA stage 2 SMF )


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Let us know your thoughts once you've had the software done as I will be going k04 stage 2+ on mine very soon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

CSMatt said:


> Let us know your thoughts once you've had the software done as I will be going k04 stage 2+ on mine very soon


Will do


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well had a very eventful day at MRC tuning yesterday. Had a terrible journey in the pouring rain and arrived an hour late but as you will find out it was well worth it 

So arrived and had a good chat with Doug and discussed what mods I have and the car history.

First step was to put the car on the rollers and see what it was delivering with the REVO stage 2 map. Now for those of you not familiar with my car spec it is :

Scorpion TBE non res
Pipercross panel filter
GFB DV+
LOBA HPFP
LOBA stage 2 SMF upgraded clutch

After the first run Doug came and found me and scratching his head said " I think your car is standard ?? " the first attempt showed 285 BHP and 310LBFT , figures to be expected of a standard car with the hardware I have fitted in reality. And it was delivered with the mother of all torque spikes and full of flat spots. Terrible was the word Doug used :?



So it would seem that the either the REVO map is total Boll**** or as Doug seemed to think had I been given a trial map by accident and the car was effectively stock :?:

The answer is I don't know so will have to take this up with REVO in due course.

So onto better news and in conjunction with working on Jenny's stage 2+ TTS as well. We were both there at the same time which was great to have a fellow TT'er there to chat too. Doug gradually worked on a suitable map for the car and after a few runs he came up with a cracking map that feels totally smooth on the road with almost instant torque delivery and a linear delivery all the way to the redline. The torque really is fantastic on the road. With 3rd , 4th , 5th and 6th providing surge to match my former TTRS I believe.

We ended up with 354 BHP and 513NM ( 379 LBFT ) of torque in the end so well happy with that.

A little video of that run :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pjXvCd ... e=youtu.be


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure whats going on the Neil as mine pulls in all gears, wonder if you had a dodgy map, the TTS can drop the map if the battery is dodgy and needs bumping as this was happening to mine, new battery car is back to a dream, did he provide the logs as I am sure REVO would want to see them, glad it went well in the end.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robokn said:


> Not sure whats going on the Neil as mine pulls in all gears, wonder if you had a dodgy map, the TTS can drop the map if the battery is dodgy and needs bumping as this was happening to mine, new battery car is back to a dream, did he provide the logs as I am sure REVO would want to see them, glad it went well in the end.


Yeah I'm as confused as you Rob :? , seems very strange..

I have the logs so will let REVO see them for sure. Should provide some answers.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

As said if the battery is disconnected revo maps reset to default setting of 000. You need to use the revo softare on their website and a laptop or the dongle they sell to input the figures back to what they were. E.G. 9 7 5. One is boost, one is timing and one is fuel.

Cheers

James 

TTS maps from revo are actually very good. I think your car had lost its settings.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> As said if the battery is disconnected revo maps reset to default setting of 000. You need to use the revo softare on their website and a laptop or the dongle they sell to input the figures back to what they were. E.G. 9 7 5. One is boost, one is timing and one is fuel.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Maybe you guys are right , however my RS had a new battery with REVO mapping and was fine. And to be fair I wasn't aware of that information , would of been nice to have been told by the REVO agent. The other point being I haven't had a battery disconnected I think unless the guys did when they fitted my clutch :? I will ask the question.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep battery removed whilst the gearbox was out so that answers that. However I wasn't made aware of map being lost if that happens. Maybe I should of known having had many mapped cars but wasn't.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Never mind all sorted now mate. I have been very pleased with my MRC map so i'm sure you will be 

Thought your right foot dyno might have noticed after the clutch was done though ha ha :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> Never mind all sorted now mate. I have been very pleased with my MRC map so i'm sure you will be
> 
> Thought your right foot dyno might have noticed after the clutch was done though ha ha :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Yeah but I was bedding in the clutch :wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

neilc said:


> Yep battery removed whilst the gearbox was out so that answers that. However I wasn't made aware of map being lost if that happens. Maybe I should of known having had many mapped cars but wasn't.


You said it felt strange after the new clutch was fitted so that explains the strangeness.

How does it feel now on the road, MRC map, new clutch, etc? Does it all work together?

:?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

DavidUKTTS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Yep battery removed whilst the gearbox was out so that answers that. However I wasn't made aware of map being lost if that happens. Maybe I should of known having had many mapped cars but wasn't.
> ...


Yep feels fantastic on the road , the clutch has lightened a fair bit and the only real time you notice the difference is pulling away in traffic where it needs 200 or 300 revs more to be totally smooth.

Feels great on the road though , just pulls with such vigour for a 2.0 engine.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

So you won't be that far behind then at Bedford ?? Any dates yet form MSV ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> So you won't be that far behind then at Bedford ?? Any dates yet form MSV ?


Errrrr , I think I will :lol: , just waiting for MSV to confirm. Hoping to know by the end of the week


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's only the TTS ECU that dumps back to zero, hence why it looked standard


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Are all maps wiped when the battery is disconnected?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

hugy said:


> Are all maps wiped when the battery is disconnected?


Ran that question past MRC earlier and they say no. Maybe just REVO but really don't know.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Neil

Glad you got your tts all sorted, also the numbers are very good.
I take that MRC did one hell of a job.
Them guys get better every time.

Nice one mate.

Phil


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

neilc said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Are all maps wiped when the battery is disconnected?
> ...


I am pretty sure it does as it has happened to others on here are well, why not try it :roll: :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol: Errrrr I don't think so Rob :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robokn said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Is that a cock or a chicken :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

All sounds very positive, not sure about the laptop on the roof of the car though :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> All sounds very positive, not sure about the laptop on the roof of the car though :?


he had it on a rubber matt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Chicken cock would be a very different image :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

robokn said:


> Chicken cock would be a very different image :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I might have an image of one in my collection though :wink:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

neilc said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Are all maps wiped when the battery is disconnected?
> ...


Thanks Neil.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

So had a play with anything to compare your new found power? I cannot wait to get mine stage 2+


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

CSMatt said:


> So had a play with anything to compare your new found power? I cannot wait to get mine stage 2+


Only a new shape range rover V8 super charged , he tried but failed :wink: all I know is that the factory limiter can be breached.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

neilc said:


> CSMatt said:
> 
> 
> > So had a play with anything to compare your new found power? I cannot wait to get mine stage 2+
> ...


I know these engines pull hard stage 2+, I out pulled a v8 m3 in my mates stage 2+ gti


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

CSMatt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > CSMatt said:
> ...


Yep they sure do , it's quicker than a V8 M3 for sure I have driven a few. V8 does sound good though :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CSMatt said:


> So had a play with anything to compare your new found power? I cannot wait to get mine stage 2+


There's only relatives near Neil so he has to play nicely, hi six or seven in his brothers case.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How would you think it compares to your previous mapped rs Neil?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> How would you think it compares to your previous mapped rs Neil?


Well that's an interesting one as that dynoed at 411 bhp and 399 lbft so torque not a million miles away. In the first two gears the RS rules as you know they just lunge off the line however get in 3rd and above and honestly I think the TTS is pretty much a match for it especially in 5th and 6th. Im impressed .


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

neilc said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > How would you think it compares to your previous mapped rs Neil?
> ...


Wow! Am I right in thinking that, knowing what you do now...if you still had the RS, you would be using MRC for the mapping?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > billyali86 said:
> ...


Bloody right I would , I honestly wouldn't go anywhere else


----------

